# New 'horned' snake species discovered



## News Bot (Jan 14, 2012)

Biologists have announced the discovery of a spectacularly colored snake from a remote area of Tanzania in East Africa.

*Published On:* 10-Jan-12 06:59 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 14, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 14, 2012)

i read something about this a while ago i like the idea of keeping its location secret to keep the wild populations up big pat on the back for the people doing this work


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jan 14, 2012)

Very nice you can see why the locataion must remain a secret.


----------

